# Network diagram, discovery and automation via Map



## Chris Zhao (Sep 8, 2009)

*[NetBrain] Network diagram, discovery and automation via Map*

NetBrain Map Edition Lite is a FREE software designed to help network professionals to learn network skills easier. For example, you can use this software to document your learning process toward CCIE, CCNP or CCNA with data-driven map.

Map Edition Lite has identical features as the full Map Edition, except the following limitations:
● Support up to six (6) devices at a time 
● Size of configuration file must be less than 6k 
● Export NetBrain map to Visio map up to 30 times 
● Non-commercial Use Only 

Click to download the FREE edition
http://www.netbraintech.com/netbrain-product/map-edition/ME-Lite.php


----------

